# Boot Laces to hockey laces



## ItsNotaDollar (Aug 27, 2012)

So a boarding buddy has talked about switching his laces on his boots to hockey laces. some of the guys he rides with say they are good. wondering if anyone else out there has heard of this or whether or not its just for the look (dont really care much for) or if it helps keep your laces tighter?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

ItsNotaDollar said:


> So a boarding buddy has talked about switching his laces on his boots to hockey laces. some of the guys he rides with say they are good. wondering if anyone else out there has heard of this or whether or not its just for the look (dont really care much for) or if it helps keep your laces tighter?


Don't do it.

I've play hockey for about 20 years (still play twice a week now in a beer league) and have been snowboarding 30-35 days a season for about 16 years.

Even the waxed hockey laces stretch a ton after a while when wet and they will tear the skin on your pinky fingers as you try to re-tighten them. Old, old snowboard boot laces ('90s) were like hockey laces since manufacturers back in the day when didn't make snowboard boot specific laces.


----------

